

Ceglia's law firm bails on Facebook ownership case - CaptainZapp
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2082549/ceglias-law-firm-bails-facebook-ownership

======
gazrogers
"Chancer Paul Ceglia, who claims to own a significant chunk of the social
_notworking_ outfit Facebook,..."

Harsh...

